# LFTS OCTOBER 1ST



## Chisej (Nov 4, 2010)

Just got settled in... good luck all!! Genesee County


----------



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

Settled in St. Clair County. Farmer just tilled the field a few days ago. Made the walk across feel like I was walking through a foot of snow! Lol. Good luck everyone!


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Just got to the farm in shiawassee county. Ready for some tree time


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

Good morning from southern Lenawee county . Son in law and I in. Geez you could read a newspaper out here right now. Good luck to all my fellow archers today. Shoot straight and above all be safe


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

The time has come.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## buckwacker 48097 (Nov 11, 2010)

It's Christmas!!!!!!!


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Just sitting here being Antrim county at camp rack shack. Just waiting for the fred bear sunrise. Good luck to all.


----------



## bl_42 (Sep 26, 2016)

LFTS!!

Sitting an observation stand this morning, heading up north this afternoon to pop a public land stud. Good to be back.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Good luck deer slayers. I'm a working stiff so tomorrow night or Saturday will be my first kick at the perverbal can ! Enjoy. Waiting on ther hero shots. Send em if you get em!!!


----------



## davewcrook (May 10, 2010)

Reporting in from Jackson co. All ready had a close call with I doe, It tried to cross the street through my truck. She just bumped it. When I got to the parking lot I was trying not to forget something and I forgot to look at my truck. And I still forgot my Binoculars. Good luck to everyone who made it out this morning.


----------



## UnluckyOne (Nov 17, 2012)

Up20 in Oakland County. Shoot straight!


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

West wind is not ideal for this spot so I’m on the ground in a nice little pocket in the brush watching an oak that’s been raining acorns on the edge of a bean field. The deer have been cleaning them up pretty good. Got in quiet thanks to the rain but almost stepped on a couple of fawns. They got up about 5 yards from me and didn’t know what I was. No blowing thankfully just trotted off a ways. I like this spot but my setup requires me to go from my butt to my knees or feet to shoot. Not at all ideal but I’m in the woods and it’s October!


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

Up in a tree, waiting to see.

Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Most if Michigan looking dry at the moment. Good luck to all hunters out there today! May the spirit of the hunt fill your hearts, your aim be true, and the bucks be large!


https://radar.weather.gov/ridge/Conus/centgrtlakes_loop.php


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Chop chop, fellas! I wanna see a dead deer!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

good luck everyone! let your arrows fly straight and true and your blood trails be heavy and easy to follow!


especially for the guys on team 13


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Very quiet here in Wellston. Looks like the rain will hold off for a few hours this morning.


----------



## stndpenguin (May 19, 2010)

Arrow released.. feel like a kid again


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

stndpenguin said:


> Arrow released.. feel like a kid again


At what?!?!??


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

stndpenguin said:


> Arrow released.. feel like a kid again


Awesome........first one of the year !
Flight


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

The rye is looking good.





  








20201001_072610




__
Steve


__
Oct 1, 2020


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

The view this morning. So far just 1 doe.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Just a doe and fawn so far


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Couple does 150 yards out over by neighbors. Spooked and ran further. Gone now. Perfect morning otherwise. 

View from front of stand. Barren plot to left. 


















Sent from d_mobile


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Old lund said:


> Up and having a coffee here in Antrim county if nothing eles it feels good to be back in the north woods , good luck all I’ll check in later today


Good luck Doug, enjoy it up there ! Amanda started a construction project and I gotta help


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey... where’d my arrow go?











Sent from d_mobile


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey... where’d my arrow go?











Sent from d_mobile


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

d_rek said:


> Hey... where’d my arrow go?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better have been threw a pair of lungs !
Flight


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

A doe and two youngins about 80yds out heading straight for my son. Luckily for her we're not shooting does until later this year.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

d_rek said:


> Hey... where’d my arrow go?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You shot an elusive Barren Plot Whitetail. Very rare.


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

stndpenguin said:


> Arrow released.. feel like a kid again





d_rek said:


> Hey... where’d my arrow go?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET!


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm at work But just got that first magical text. My bro has a nice 2 yr old 7pt dead...shot him at 5 yards. No pics yet...he's still hunting and has a another two yr old at 40 yards as we speak. He'll hold out for a tank now.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

NEVER hang a tree stand in a hickory tree! Every tree rat around will be there for breakfast.


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

snortwheeze said:


> Good luck Doug, enjoy it up there ! Amanda started a construction project and I gotta help


I feel your pain aj . I gotta work 12s the next 3 days couldn't get them off


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

2 bucks walking along the beans so far. 150 yds out.


----------



## WhitetailNWalleye (Jul 20, 2019)

Feels good to be back in a tree. Sitting between two bean fields in Gratiot County. Two does so far.


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

old graybeard said:


> NEVER hang a tree stand in a hickory tree! Every tree rat around will be there for breakfast.


Thank you for the laugh! Been there :lol:


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

stndpenguin said:


> Arrow released.. feel like a kid again


Yeeeaaahh, boyeeee!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

They are moving. Have seen 5 in the food plot from the house and 2 more on cell cam at another property. I'll be starting my public land hunt this evening.


----------



## TexaMichigander (Sep 26, 2019)

Good luck everyone. Heading out after work if the rain stays away. Clinton County


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Glad I bought out some coffee this morning, Chilly and rainy here .1 horn buck and 1 doe so far. Some breakfast is sounds good but gonna sit till 10:30.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

buktruk said:


> Spike just went through. Come back in 2 or 3 years lil fella.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Up to 13 now


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

My bro’s 7 point!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Good luck hunters. Have a safe season.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> My bro’s 7 point!


That didn’t take long. Congrats.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> My bro’s 7 point!


That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> My bro’s 7 point!


Congrats! 

No deer yet for me but almost got to fill my fall turkey tag. Had 4 Toms just skirt me at 40 yds where I couldn’t shoot. Lots of raccoons too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

BucksandDucks said:


> Up to 13 now


Bring it, don't sing it!


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks Aj . Project now that’s a b o f bs lol


snortwheeze said:


> Good luck Doug, enjoy it up there ! Amanda started a construction project and I gotta help


----------



## goosebandit2 (Jan 7, 2013)

20ft up in tuscola co state land, beautiful morning. Congrats to those who connected and good luck to those out today

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Apparently I should apply for a barbers license. Nice buck too.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

I wish i was working from home ..


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

thegospelisgood said:


> Apparently I should apply for a barbers license. Nice buck too.
> View attachment 583053


 Dang, that sucks. But we've all been there.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Good luck today everyone. I’m stuck at work. Should be a good morning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

triplelunger said:


> Bring it, don't sing it!


No bucks that I can tell. Not shooting a doe yet when there may be bucks that don't know today is opening day


----------



## uofmball1 (Oct 31, 2005)

Good luck to everyone today I will be following along from my desk. Will be heading out tomorrow in time to hunt tomorrow evening.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Saw 5 from the driveway this morning out behind the house all baldies, I will be out tonight for the evening sit. Good luck to all and shoot straight.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Whoops


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Hoytman5 said:


> Ended up seeing my number one target. Unfortunately he was about 80 yards out. Him and another small buck took the wrong trail but it was great seeing he’s still on the farm. Ended up seeing 11 does/fawns and 4 bucks. Not a great picture but I was able to take a picture of the big 9 once I knew he wasn’t gonna pass in bow range.
> View attachment 583075


Thats a dandy H5, i think..


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Although I whiffed. I was reminded God wouldnt flood the earth again.


----------



## mrcheese (Dec 1, 2017)

thegospelisgood said:


> Apparently I should apply for a barbers license. Nice buck too.
> View attachment 583053


I've done that 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

thegospelisgood said:


> Apparently I should apply for a barbers license.





mrcheese said:


> I've done that


Me too. I followed a hair trail through the woods once. True story. Talk about humbling. Bought a rangefinder that following off season. Forced me to settle down a bit and try to remain focused, too. Turns out if I take my time and pay attention, I still get the shot off but the results are much, much better! No need to rush! Still not very good at it!! 

You'll get 'em next time.


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

stndpenguin said:


> I dunno boys, not a great sign


I'd say liver. The little flecks on the vanes usually indicate liver. Does it taste like copper? Most likely a dead deer, give it some time. Could be dead now but could take 8-9 hours.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

triplelunger said:


> That's why you always bring a rifle on opening day of bow season!


That’ll be next year the way they are changing the rules!!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> Not me...my brother...but very happy for him! Nice start to the season!


CONGRATS to your brother Mike ! Good luck buddy. 
I'll be out this afternoon. Winds right lets just hope the rain will hold off... 38% chance. How wrong can they be........maybe, maybe not. Won't shoot if pouring rain.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Maybe I missed it but did DEDGOOSE check in yet? A little wind and rain couldn't keep him out of the woods.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Bucman said:


> Thats a dandy H5, i think..


yeah, not a great picture. It was first light and he was out 80 yards. It’s this guy.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

thill said:


> Maybe I missed it but did DEDGOOSE check in yet? A little wind and rain couldn't keep him out of the woods.


Wind and rain would definitely not keep @DEDGOOSE out of the woods. Probably couldn't find his pots and pans, the good ones for deer hunting, not the ones he cooks with.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

bowhunter426 said:


> Wind and rain would definitely not keep @DEDGOOSE out of the woods. Probably couldn't find his pots and pans, the good ones for deer hunting, not the ones he cooks with.


He probably just forgot what day it was.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I was gonna go but ruined my arrow. Not being able to practice I finally had time grabbed a straw bale put a paper plate on it grabbed my xbow shot zipped right through, found my bolt with no fletchings and a ruined rage. So I couldn't hunt.

Finally found my ez Fletch and some Elmer's may be out tomorrow.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

DEDGOOSE said:


> I was gonna go but ruined my arrow. Not being able to practice I finally had time grabbed a straw bale put a paper plate on it grabbed my xbow shot zipped right through, found my bolt with no fletchings and a ruined rage. So I couldn't hunt.
> 
> Finally found my ez Fletch and some Elmer's may be out tomorrow.


The determined will not be denied!


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

Hoytman5 said:


> yeah, not a great picture. It was first light and he was out 80 yards. It’s this guy.
> View attachment 583097


Very nice. Good luck.


----------



## monjorrow (Aug 26, 2020)

Gonna go brave the crowds on Oakland Co. public and scoot up a tree anyways. From my scouting I've seen more hunter sign than deer sign but I can't not be in a tree on opening day.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

sureshot006 said:


> Looks a lot better than a couple other arrows on this thread.





buktruk said:


> I'd say liver. The little flecks on the vanes usually indicate liver. Does it taste like copper? Most likely a dead deer, give it some time. Could be dead now but could take 8-9 hours.


I agree...dead deer.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Wheres Joe? We need a hit analysed!

I'm in on the liver. 8 hr wait if it was me


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

Son in law took this doe. It's his first deer. Nothing close for me.


----------



## stndpenguin (May 19, 2010)

buktruk said:


> I'd say liver. The little flecks on the vanes usually indicate liver. Does it taste like copper? Most likely a dead deer, give it some time. Could be dead now but could take 8-9 hours.


I heard him go down, 40 yards. Grid search because of the tall weeds.


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

hbt said:


> View attachment 583133
> 
> Son in law took this doe. It's his first deer. Nothing close for me.


Congrats to the S-i-L.!
What's the story behind it?


----------



## uofmball1 (Oct 31, 2005)

hbt said:


> View attachment 583133
> 
> Son in law took this doe. It's his first deer. Nothing close for me.


Thats awesome. Tell him congrats. He will never forget it.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Well I am back home now. Gotta do some chores and then go pick up the kid. 

Got out and settled in hoping the one I’m after would come through about 830 like he had been doing most mornings. 

It was one of my favorite hunts in a long time and I didn’t even shoot. Taking what I’ve learned from my cell camera and then watching the 2 bucks that came in at about 8 was awesome. Really gave me the whole picture and the spot I picked to sit is PERFECT. I did turn my camera a little though as I figured out that I’m missing most action. 

I never did see the one I wanted but I passed 2 other bucks. One was a nice 8 and the other was a really cool looking wide beam that didn’t have any tines on it. Couldn’t tell if it had brows or not. I almost took him just because it was a cool odd rack and I love racks with character. But I figured there is plenty of time left and if I am gonna have a chance at the big feller, shooting something in his home wouldn’t be a bonus before he’s on the ground. 

Super exciting as my plan worked perfectly, except he never showed. The wind, my entry And exit, my cover. The best plan and patterning I’ve done yet and it all worked out so far. Plus I got two see 2 new bucks that I never saw before with perfect shots at 20yds.


----------



## UncleNorby (Mar 11, 2013)

stndpenguin said:


> I heard him go down, 40 yards. Grid search because of the tall weeds.


You recovered it or still giving it time?


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

motdean said:


> Congrats to the S-i-L.!
> What's the story behind it?


He said he reading a text from my daughter telling him to stop messing around and put one down. He looked up and she was standing there at 15yds looking the other way. He pulled up and shot, saw the hit, and watched her crash 40yds out. He texted me saying he put a doe down. I answered and told him we'll wait for 20 min and I'll head over. Took him a bit to answer because he had to pee. He said " it's hard to pee when you have the shakes ". I told him we have all been there boy. I asked him if his pants were wet. " a little damp " was his answer


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

hbt said:


> He said he reading a text from my daughter telling him to stop messing around and put one down. He looked up and she was standing there at 15yds looking the other way. He pulled up and shot, saw the hit, and watched her crash 40yds out. He texted me saying he put a doe down. I answered and told him we'll wait for 20 min and I'll head over. Took him a bit to answer because he had to pee. He said " it's hard to pee when you have the shakes ". I told him we have all been there boy. I asked him if his pants were wet. " a little damp " was his answer


you will NEVER forgot the first one regardless if it had horns or not  congrats to the SIL for putting meat in the freezer! Nothing better than knowing you are out there enjoying yourself and filling the freezer at the same time


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Tryin2 said:


> No thanks if I'm missing hunting I prefer it to be to make money not spend it .


And besides Tryin2 doesn't like to talk dentist. I agree Tryin I'd rather work than go to the dentist, F THE DENTIST!

Oh yeah, good luck everyone hope ya'll have a great season!


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

My daughter always sent me those kind of messages. Your to picky she would say. Shoot something already . Now he can get those messages instead of me.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Afternoon sit is up in the air right now, weather has turned for the worse. First came hail, and now some on again off again rain showers. Got work until 4 and then needing to go get my son from daycare, see what the weather is like if I'll head out to the blind or not. 

Congratulations to those connecting on an opening day deer! And good luck to those that get out this evening.


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

hbt said:


> My daughter always sent me those kind of messages. Your to picky she would say. Shoot something already . Now he can get those messages instead of me.


my 5 yr old (4 at the time) daughter told my wife to relay the message of "if you don't shoot one, i'm coming up with my shotgun and doing it for you!" (she has a pink plastic shotgun that ejects fake shells you load into it)..

i came home empty handed, but gotta love the spirit of these youngin's


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

vsmorgantown said:


> And besides Tryin2 doesn't like to talk dentist. I agree Tryin I'd rather work than go to the dentist, F THE DENTIST!
> 
> Oh yeah, good luck everyone hope ya'll have a great season!


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

I am in! Thank god, feels good to be LFTS again! State land, sitting in a little funnel, in a cedar flat between Big swamp & an old apple orchard, lots of fresh sign, very little daytime movement on the camera’s & no real shooters but man is it nice to be out!
Cedar flat, left window, 22 yds to runway at swamp edge. Front window, small medow maybe 20 yds by 45yds, apple tree & cross crossing runways. Wind hitting me in the face & its snowing pine needles.


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

730am








9Am


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow guys...keep at em!! I keep going back and forth with this water from the sky! Go or not go???

Opening day of bow 2 years running with rain! Not fair! I got a frog tog raincoat and a deer blind to sit in...I can stay dry. But tracking a deer with rain...yikes!!!:bloos:


----------



## Greenkingsalmon (May 1, 2017)

Maple_Ridge said:


> Wow guys...keep at em!! I keep going back and forth with this water from the sky! Go or not go???
> 
> Opening day of bow 2 years running with rain! Not fair! I got a frog tog raincoat and a deer blind to sit in...I can stay dry. But tracking a deer with rain...yikes!!!:bloos: To the shooter


Dead is dead raining or not careful shot placement is up to u


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

vsmorgantown said:


> And besides Tryin2 doesn't like to talk dentist. I agree Tryin I'd rather work than go to the dentist, F THE DENTIST!
> 
> Oh yeah, good luck everyone hope ya'll have a great season!


Lol I was wondering if anybody would remember that


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

birdshooter said:


> View attachment 583195
> 
> 730am
> 
> ...


.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## walleyeguy54 (Feb 7, 2009)

Awesome .. Birdshooter..


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Back in Antrim county, it's time to get this party started. Good luck


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

18ft up in St.Clair. Good luck boys and girls!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

birdshooter said:


> View attachment 583195
> 
> 730am
> 
> ...


Congrats nice buck


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Well, 2 black squirrels, one grey & a hen turkey just walked thru, no deer yet, might as well eat this last peanut butter & jelly sandwich!


----------



## hiljak102 (Dec 3, 2016)

Ive been in the stand for a bit and already had my usual opening day visit from the farmer next door and some other jack wagon. I hunt his sons property and he always drives by because these are his deer that I’m hunting 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Maple_Ridge said:


> Wow guys...keep at em!! I keep going back and forth with this water from the sky! Go or not go???
> 
> Opening day of bow 2 years running with rain! Not fair! I got a frog tog raincoat and a deer blind to sit in...I can stay dry. But tracking a deer with rain...yikes!!!:bloos:


with ya but no blind and no frog togs  can't afford a wet ass already but going to be really pissed if the rain don't show !! 

Good luck gents ! & Congrats to those that scored


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

20 feet up in a spot I call The Strip. Windy and off and on rain in Wellston.





  








Rps20201001_160027




__
Steve


__
Oct 1, 2020


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Hoytman5 said:


> yeah, not a great picture. It was first light and he was out 80 yards. It’s this guy.
> View attachment 583097


It's bad luck to post a picture of a buck you want to kill. 

https://getyarn.io/yarn-clip/d4f2625c-4a49-4b47-891f-cc76fb194163#LBFjCpEOhi.copy


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

Clocking back in Antrim county only does and fawns this morning


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

Back at if for evening sit! Rain is done or mostly done. Ottawa County. Forgot how spoiling a box blind is!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

And so it begins!
Flight


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

round two, let's see if they want to come play, only have one afternoon pic from a month ago.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

mbrewer said:


> It's bad luck to post a picture of a buck you want to kill.
> 
> https://getyarn.io/yarn-clip/d4f2625c-4a49-4b47-891f-cc76fb194163#LBFjCpEOhi.copy


Don't be throwing that bad juju my way! It's been good luck for me the last three seasons.... Although now that I think about it, four years ago the buck I most wanted, and posted lots of summer pics of, was shot by a young lady on the 3rd. day of season. It was her first deer with a bow and it was big!


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Ground hunt today.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

I’m out in a tree stand with a bow in hand for the first time in 11-12 years. Not anticipating too much. Sitting on a power line opening between two wood lots. Had 4-5 good bucks on cam here in early-mid September that showed up. Mostly 3-7 am. Landowner wants deer gone so I’m hoping one of the shooters comes through or a fat doe. Haven’t been this excited to deer hunt since I was in my early teens!
















Here’s one of the shooters I had on cam. Never shot a deer with a bow or a buck for that matter. Only a few does before picking up waterfowl hunting. Looks like he’s a 2 1/2 year old but if he shows his face within range I’m sending an arrow his way.


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

Good luck boys. Checking in from SE Sanilac. Left at lunchtime today from work. With plans for this evening. Seen everything from thunder and downpours with hail mixed in. Still some boomers a little ways away. Gonna call it for this afternoon. Plenty of hunting time left for the season. On point in am for sure...Git Er Done!


----------



## Chisej (Nov 4, 2010)

Moved to edge of corn / soy beans.. hopefully we see some action close range. Trying something new tonight.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Swirling winds, rain, sun, repeat every five minutes. 
Just happy to be out hunting!!


----------



## Former grunt (Feb 26, 2018)

No joy this morning, had some come thru before first light I think were wind bumped by other hunters walking the ridge heading to the back side of a swamp. Will be back out tomorrow morning.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

mbrewer said:


> It's bad luck to post a picture of a buck you want to kill.
> 
> https://getyarn.io/yarn-clip/d4f2625c-4a49-4b47-891f-cc76fb194163#LBFjCpEOhi.copy


Thanksgiving day buck?


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

This is better than most outdoor TV shows.


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

A friend years ago told me one thing when it comes to hunting....and I quote, with moderation because he chose different words, "YOU CAN'T GET THEM ON THE COUCH!!!" 

I'm in!!! Weather can take a hike! Pick a spot, pick a hair, and put your projectile exactly there!!

Thank you Uncle Ted!!!


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Well finally up and ready. Need more saddle practice. Tree in the yard is way different lol. Not quite where I wanted to be but didnt wanna push it.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

dewy6068 said:


> Put some meat in the freezer tonight! Love it when a plan comes together! Pulled a card on way in this morning and there was a group of doe coming through there almost every night and I like to take the pressure off early with a nice doe in the freezer. So I went home, grabbed a stand and climbing sticks and went back out and put them up in the rain mid day. Got settled into that stand around 5 and at 7:10 she came right in and gave me a 7 yd chip shot! Went about 90-100 yds and piled up!
> View attachment 583397
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats real nice doe


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

My son in law wanted me to tell you all thanks for the kind words and likes on his 1st kill yesterday . He said that it sounds like he joined an elite group . I told him he sure did, when he wed my daughter. And that he joined another elite group with his 1st kill.


----------



## Civic (May 8, 2020)

Hello again. Day #2.


Same property. Same stand. Different hunter.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Dang!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

